

A Google Chrome Extension to Stop Wasting Your Time - shreybear
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/work-mode-block-all-socia/dmijhfnjdfpaanlbahmklnhjkbhegepm

======
ragavans
Chrome Extension is Fastest Compare to all. For Developers Mozilla is best.

